# Bad Segeberg-Freeride



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

Wer fährt die Freeridetrails am/auf dem Kagelsberg bei Bad Segeberg am Klüthsee?
Wer hat die kleinen Nothshore Elemente da gebaut?
Wir wollen da auch loslegen,sehen immer Spuren aber nie Fahrer.
Paar mehr Leute macht natürlich umso mehr Spass!
Die Trails am Segeberger See (kleine Abfahrt bei Stipsdorf) sollen auch wieder fit gemacht werden!

ride on!


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2010)

Moinsen, würde mich auch interessieren, ich fahre zwar sonst immer in Malente oder Bikeparks, aber ne kleine Strecke vor der Haustür wäre nicht verkehrt. 


Cherio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Moinsen, würde mich auch interessieren, ich fahre zwar sonst immer in Malente oder Bikeparks, aber ne kleine Strecke vor der Haustür wäre nicht verkehrt.
> 
> 
> Cherio



@Whiplash01 
Wie weit hast es denn zum Kagelsberg wenns vor deiner Haustür ist?

Hab hier in der Umgebung noch nie 'n Session inkl. Fahrer gesehen...


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2010)

hmmm... kann mir denken was du für ne strecke meinst.... denke ich bin da schon öfters gefahren....sollte mich wundern wenn sich nicht bald noch jemand meldet.


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2010)

@cris-py, nen Session is ja nu nicht gerade ein Tourenbike, daher haste mich wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht gesehen!

Ich habe ja geschreiben, dass ich mich meistens in Male oder Parks aufhalte wenn ich bike, ist halt artgerechte Haltung für ein Session ;-))


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2010)

@ sramx9: shit, ich habe deinen Namen vergessen, Asche auf mein Haupt 

Ist die Strecke in Bad Segeberg was für uns "Bergabfahrradfahrer", oder lohnt sich das nicht


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2010)

hi Lutz               ( ich hoffe das stimmt )

die strecke macht spaß ( ist bei uns halt meist bestandteil einer tour ) - aber nicht mit dem Session. 
ist eher trailmäßig mit ein paar sprüngen. aber nicht mit malente zu vergleichen. eher langsamer und etwas technischer

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2010)

Hi Jörg, jo, Lutz ist richtig, Du bringst mich in Verlegenheit 

Ik hab mir das schon gedacht, dass das für das Session nichts ist. Schade, das ist von meinem Wohnort nur ca. 5 Kilometer weg, da könnte man mal schnell "hinraddeln" und ein bisschen Spaß haben wenn es okay wäre.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (16. August 2010)

Moin.
Alles zum Thema K.....erg sollte über private Mails laufen.
Irgendjemand hat da alles zersägt  Der Trail ist also bekannt und unerwünscht!!!
Ich bin aber immer dabei!!!!!!!!!
cedrik


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2010)

@whiplash : kauf dir noch ein nettes 130-140mm bike


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2010)

... Du meinst so etwas, wo man in der "Horizontalen" selber treten muss um vorwärts zu kommen?? 

Na, schaun wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2010)

ja... so in etwa.... man hat auch schon mal leute damit sogar BERGAUF !!! fahren sehen.... 


zum thema:  würde mit anpacken


----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Moin.
> Alles zum Thema K.....erg sollte über private Mails laufen.
> Irgendjemand hat da alles zersägt  Der Trail ist also bekannt und unerwünscht!!!
> Ich bin aber immer dabei!!!!!!!!!
> cedrik



Das habe ich auch gesehen-deshalb erstmal vorhandene (Baumstumpf usw. ) Sachen nutzen.
Ich hab 'nen draht zu 'nem Förster aus der Umgebung,mal sehen wer da die Jagd hat und ob der uns evt duldet.


----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

Da ist schon 'ne Abfahrt für's Session und kommt sicher nochg 'n Trail dazu--auf den Segeberger Trails hast sogar 'nen Drop wo's 2m runter und um vernünftig landen zu können 3-4m in die weite musst...also durchaus Sachen für BigBikes vorhanden....


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2010)

wo ist der ?  zeigen ! ( heißt aber nicht das ich das unbedingt springe  )


----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

Ich spring den auch net,gibt auch 2 kleinere Drops und 'nen so ca 1,80ger wird demnächst noch entstehen...


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (16. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wo ist der ? zeigen ! ( heißt aber nicht das ich das unbedingt springe  )


 
Moin sram,
den Trail zeig ich dir
Gruß
cedrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (16. August 2010)

... BERGAUF !!!!!!!!! ne, komm, mach kein Sch....., so was gibt es


----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Moin sram,
> den Trail zeig ich dir
> Gruß
> cedrik



Da hat Sedric von den "ansässiger" Bikern den Beinamen Faceplant-O..i bekommen.
Ob er davon weiss????

(nicht Böse gemeint!)


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (16. August 2010)

Da war nur der Reifen dran Schuld!!


----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Da war nur der Reifen dran Schuld!!



Ah,jep-das kenn ich ......


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2010)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Moin sram,
> den Trail zeig ich dir
> Gruß
> cedrik



wie oft sind wir jetzt zusammen gefahren ??? und du hast mir das noch nicht gezeigt - pfffff........  

@whiplash - können für dich ja nen Lift bauen


----------



## cris-py (16. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wie oft sind wir jetzt zusammen gefahren ??? und du hast mir das noch nicht gezeigt - pfffff........
> 
> @whiplash - können für dich ja nen Lift bauen



is whiplash so schmächtig oder warum kann er seine Schüssel net bergauf bewegen ???


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. August 2010)

@ cris: plumper Versuch, mich bei meiner Bikerehre packen zu wollen, aber leider entwickle ich in diese Richtung überhaupt keinen Ehrgeiz 

Natürlich kann ich mit dem Session auch bergauf radeln, Sattelstütze raus und PP am Vox ganz dicht, dann geht dat sogar recht gut, aber dafür habe ich mir die Kiste nicht gekauft.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht dabei bin, ich schau es mir mal an, außerdem geht der Trend ja eh zum Zweitbike, da greife ich bestimmt die Idee von Sram nochmal auf.


----------



## cris-py (17. August 2010)

Also von uns radelt da keiner bergauf bzw die Lines wieder hoch--da wird geschoben-is zu steil/anstrengend.
Is zumindest auf den kurzen nicht so steilen Trails am Segeberger See machbar aber energieverschwendung........


----------



## norco_2009 (19. August 2010)

moin @all
hat denn mal jemand fotos von den strecken und ne wegbeschreibung dahin wäre super, fahre sonst auch immer nach malente und das sind 80km für eine tour oder lohnt sich das nicht den downhiller in segeberg auszupacken 
Mfg lars


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. August 2010)

Moinsen Lars,

ich weiß wo die Strecke ist und schau sie mir nächste Woche mal an.

Ich geb dir nen Tag vorher Bescheid, dann könnten wir uns in Segeberg treffen und zusammen hin, wenn es bei dir passt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (19. August 2010)

wenn ich zeit habe würde ich mich auch aufdrängen


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. August 2010)

... na gut, weil du's bist


----------



## sramx9 (19. August 2010)

du bist so gut zu mir.............................................


----------



## norco_2009 (19. August 2010)

moin lutz
ja das können wir gerne machen, aber ich kann nur am wochenende ich hoffe das passt bei dir!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. August 2010)

@ Lars: Klar WE. passt, allerdings nicht dieses, ich bin ab Morgen zwei Tage in Köln auf einem Meeting, daher fällt für mich der Samstag schon mal flach  und am Sonntag wollte ich nach Male, ich muss mich austoben!


----------



## sramx9 (19. August 2010)

schade. Hätte nur diesen Sa Zeit gehabt. Ab nächster Woche bin ich ja im Urlaub. MIT Bike.


----------



## norco_2009 (19. August 2010)

@lutz: bei mir geht es auch erst am nächsten we, muss dieses we in dänemark arbeiten


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. August 2010)

@ Jörg: schönen Urlaub, lass es ordentlich krachen 

Biste den Sonntag noch mal in Male, oder schon auf'm Sprung?


----------



## Whiplash01 (19. August 2010)

@ Lars: Ja, cool, passt doch, dann lass uns Ende nächster Woche einen Zeit - und Treffpunkt abschnacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (19. August 2010)

Danke.  Male Übermorgen ? Nein. Keine Zeit. Würde aber auch nicht riskieren mir oder dem Bike noch weh zu tun. Nächsten So in der Früh geht`s los. Deshalb Male erst nach dem Urlaub wieder


----------



## norco_2009 (19. August 2010)

@lutz:das ist doch gut, dann sag ich schonmal bis nächstes we und viel spaß in köln


----------



## cris-py (19. August 2010)

Leute,
erwartet nicht zu viel--wir haben keine Berge!!
In SE sind 3-4 kleine ziemlich abgerockte 150m Lines , die erstmal wieder fit gemacht werden müssen...war keine Zeit dies Jahr für Linepflege :-(
Is aber fast alles fahrbar...

Und am Klüthsee,K-berg sind nur paar lustige Singles und eine ziemlich steile 150m Augenzuundrunterhighspeedabfahrt.......


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. August 2010)

Moin Cris, ich bin gestern mal an den K...berg geradelt und wollte mir "die" Strecken anschauen, habe aber tatsächlich nur die Abfahrt am Hochsitz gefunden, ist das wirklich ALLES 
Sorry, ich hatte zwar keinen Helm auf und auch keine Safetyklamotten an, daher bin ich auch nicht mit voll Speed abgefahren, aber besonders aufregend stell ich mir das auch nicht vor, wenn man Gas gibt, ist halt nur ne Abfahrt, ohne Sprünge, Tables, Anlieger, oder allem was so Spaß macht.

Gibt es den da am K...berg noch andere Strecken, du hattest von Singletrails geschrieben, da habe ich aber nichts gefunden ?


----------



## cris-py (23. August 2010)

Auf der anderen Seite des K..bergs sind paar Singles aber noch unbearbeitet....wie schon geschrieben muss der Hügel erst bearbeitet werden!
Wir werden wenns passende Wetter und Zeit da ist erstmal die Trails in SE wieder aktivieren-da sind ja schon Anlieger,Drops/Gaps und paar Hubbel....


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. August 2010)

@ Cris: wo sind den die SE Trails, haste da mal ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung, wäre cool, besten Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (31. August 2010)

War heut mal bei der kleinen Strecke in SE.
Endviele Spuren da....war das einer von euch ?

Is 'ne ganz schön rutschige Sache da , ganz zu schweigen von dem Schlammloch am Ende.


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. September 2010)

... unschuldig im Sinne der Anklage...


----------



## Deichkind (1. September 2010)

...ein paar könnten von mir sein. Habe mir den K*berg letze Woche mal angesehen und bin dabei auch am Segeberger See vorbeigekommmen (da sind wohl die SE-Trails!?)


----------



## cris-py (1. September 2010)

Deichkind schrieb:


> ...ein paar könnten von mir sein. Habe mir den K*berg letze Woche mal angesehen und bin dabei auch am Segeberger See vorbeigekommmen (da sind wohl die SE-Trails!?)





Jep-da sind Sie !
Aber von letzter Woche waren die Spuren nicht-eher frisch und definitiv keine 0815 Bereifung-also ziemlich sicher keine verirrten xc'ler oder Kiddies.

Das mittlere Gap wurde auch ziemlich weit gesprungen.

Ich bin da oft-hab da damals den größten Teil shoveled.

Nun seh ich immer Spuren und nie die dazugehörigen Fahrer ?? (Hallus maybe?)


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (10. September 2010)

@ all:moinsen
SE_trials werden am we wieder aktiviert.

wir wollen neues machen und auch die alten gaps wieder fit machen.

mann mann: 2 Jahre ist das her!!!!


----------



## cris-py (10. September 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> @ all:moinsen
> SE_trials werden am we wieder aktiviert.
> 
> wir wollen neues machen und auch die alten gaps wieder fit machen.
> ...


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (10. September 2010)

bin heute mit der karre bis an die trails gefahren, HORROR.!!

waren mal wieder welche im busch am pimpern!!


----------



## cris-py (12. September 2010)




----------



## cris-py (12. September 2010)




----------



## sramx9 (12. September 2010)

was baut ihr denn da Feines ???
Glaube muss mal wieder nach Bad S

gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (12. September 2010)

Ja,
geht vorran,neue Line schon geplant und praktisch abgesteckt,Table bissl vergrößert(noch in arbeit),Anlieger wieder fit machen u.s.w.

Der große Drop wird übrigends abgerissen und bissl verkleinert/verfeinert !
'ne Line mit einem Drop den kaum einer fährt ausser kronisch Selbstmord gefährdete und die auch nur 2 mal im jahr macht wenig Sinn !!
Vorallem wenns bis auf den Drop eine sehr flowige Spass-Line ist.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (13. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/740372


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/740386


----------



## cris-py (23. September 2010)

Der Spot rollt wieder !


----------



## sramx9 (23. September 2010)

moin. wer kann mir den spot denn mal zeigen ???
auch wegen evtl. weiterbauen ( ? ) 

gruß
jörg


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (23. September 2010)

Moin Jörg,
wie siehts denn am WE aus??? Fr wäre gut oder So oder SA, dann aber mit meinem Sohn, der die Strecke übrigens liebt!!
(ich hab mir übrigens doch ein Remote für meine Stütze gebaut!! sieht gut aus und funzt perfekt)

Bauen geht grundsätzlich i.O. zumal der Spot momentan alles andere als rollt.
Benötigt werden: Spaten, Schaufel, Schubkarre, Säge, Spaxschrauben, Bauholz, Akkuschrauber und ein Ingeneur


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. September 2010)

Moinsens, bei uns auf dem Gut liegen auf einem Scheiterhaufen ne ganze Menge Paletten die abgefackelt werden sollen.
Ist sowas zu gebrauchen, wenn ja, kurze Info, dann rette ich die Dinger vor dem Feuertod und bring sie rum.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (23. September 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist gegen Bauholz nichts einzuwenden. Es sollte jedoch dann auch verbaut werden und nicht rumliegen. An die Strecke grenzt ein total verwildertes Gebiet mit Hang, Schlucht etc. Da ließe sich ein schöner Trail in luftiger Höhe zimmern, der nicht gleich wieder abgerissen wird


----------



## cris-py (23. September 2010)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> wie siehts denn am WE aus??? Fr wäre gut oder So oder SA, dann aber mit meinem Sohn, der die Strecke übrigens liebt!!
> (ich hab mir übrigens doch ein Remote für meine Stütze gebaut!! sieht gut aus und funzt perfekt)
> 
> ...




Alter,
dreh mal nicht durch !!!!
Da wird definitiv kein Blockhaus in den Wald gezimmert.
Wer noch 'nen Spaten + Schaufel mitbringt ist sehr willkommen , Bauholz,Schrauben und Akkuschrauber wird nur temporär -> also wenns direkt benutzt wird gebraucht !

Und der Spot rollt , weiss ja nicht wie's da für dich aussehen soll damit's "rollt" .
Asphaltieren werden wir da für dich nichts.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (23. September 2010)

@ olli.

drops und sprunge sind doch nix für dich!!

du fährst doch mehr technische sachen.
sagst du immer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (23. September 2010)

@ Whiplash.:
Danke für das Angebot,wenn die Paletten noch 'ne Weile da sind komme ich nochmal drauf zurück.
Momentan sind erstmal Erdarbeiten gefragt.

@ sramX9.:
Ich bin Sonntag wenns Wetter passt da , können dich ab Marktplatz Segeberg mitnehmen. Oder frag mal Ritzelfritzel !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (23. September 2010)

@ sram

am besten per PN.

wenns wetter passt bin ich wohl auch samstag da!!


----------



## cris-py (23. September 2010)

@ cedrik-trankilo ... wie kommst du überhaupt auf den Dreh hier irgendwelche Ansagen zu machen was gebraucht wird ???

Würdest du auch nur im entferntesten was mit den SE-Trails zu tun haben oder jemanden kennen der da was gebaut hat wüsstest du dass Werkzeug,Schubkarre,Bauholz usw. vorhanden ist.

Und wen interessiert es ob's dein Sohn da toll finden ??
Meine Kinder mögen es da auch....und will dass hier jemand wissen ? Wohl eher nicht..........

Sich hier aufspielen als wäre man der Segeberger-Bike-Guide und tatsächlich von nichts 'nen Plan haben.

Für mich hast du dich definitiv nicht zum ersten mal als Spinner geoutet ,
dein gedröhne wegen des K-bergs->alles privat bla bla hatte mir schon gereicht.
Spinner haben wir oft genug an der Strecke--da brauchen wir dich nicht auch noch !!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. September 2010)

@ cris: dat kann ich dir nicht versprechen, ich habe keine Ahnung wann die Jungs hier vom Gut den Haufen - und damit die Paletten abfackeln und zwischenlagern kann ich sie auch nicht, ich möchte mir ja nicht meinen gepflegten Garten verschandeln.


----------



## cris-py (23. September 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> @ cris: dat kann ich dir nicht versprechen, ich habe keine Ahnung wann die Jungs hier vom Gut den Haufen - und damit die Paletten abfackeln und zwischenlagern kann ich sie auch nicht, ich möchte mir ja nicht meinen gepflegten Garten verschandeln.





@ Lutz.:
passt schon,aber nochmal danke dass du mitdenkst !
Bauholz hab ich auch noch bissl was in meinem ungepflegten Garten rumoxidieren-->das sollte für'n nächsten Dropausbau reichen.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (23. September 2010)

cris-py schrieb:


> @ cedrik-trankilo ... wie kommst du überhaupt auf den Dreh hier irgendwelche Ansagen zu machen was gebraucht wird ???
> 
> Würdest du auch nur im entferntesten was mit den SE-Trails zu tun haben oder jemanden kennen der da was gebaut hat wüsstest du dass Werkzeug,Schubkarre,Bauholz usw. vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...


 

.... ist deine Freundschaftsanzeige damit hinfällig????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (28. September 2010)

Moin Cris, Bike wieder fit, ich glaube, ich habe dich heute fahren sehen, so Höhe BMW.


----------



## cris-py (28. September 2010)

Moin Lutz,
jup Bike is relativ fit....schlägt immernoch durch,Dämpfer muss nochmal nachgebessert werden und wohl doch 'ne 800er Feder rein.

Der Drop wird evtl auch noch diese Woche fertig;spätestens nächste Woche.

Nächste Woche hat Basti Urlaub,dann wollen wir ordentlich was an der Strecke bauen!

Vielleicht schauste ja auch mal vorbei ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. September 2010)

Hey Cris, sag Bescheid wann ihr da seid, wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich auf jeden Fall rum


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Oktober 2010)

so mal wieder n bissschen was geschafft!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/755129


----------



## cris-py (4. Oktober 2010)

unser neuer Aaaaaaanlieger !


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Cris, hi Basti,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, kann ich mir am Mittwoch Nachmittag ein paar Stunden freischaufeln, seit ihr an der Strecke??

BG, Lutz


----------



## cris-py (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey Lutz,
wenns Wetter passt sind wir da !


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Oktober 2010)

... ach shit, ich hab mich vertan, am Mittwoch bin ich den ganzen Tag in Greifswald, ich meinte Donnerstag Nachmittag, seit ihr bei gutem Wetter da auch an der Strecke??


----------



## cris-py (4. Oktober 2010)

Basti bestimmt--ich muss Do wohl arbeiten....


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Oktober 2010)

@ faceplant o..i

hier ma´n beweis, dass der spot rollt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (5. Oktober 2010)

Ghostriders ?!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. Oktober 2010)

einfach zu schnell für sämtliche objektive und linsen


----------



## cris-py (6. Oktober 2010)

so langsam wird's !!


----------



## sramx9 (6. Oktober 2010)

der drop sieht ja schon mal gut aus


----------



## cris-py (15. Oktober 2010)

Basti @ SE-Trails


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (18. Oktober 2010)

haut euch bittenicht blind die trails runter.

wenn ihr das erste mal fahrt rollt die trails erstmal  ab, weil wir zur zeit auch die vorhandenen sprünge modifizieren!


----------



## cris-py (18. Oktober 2010)

ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> haut euch bittenicht blind die trails runter.
> 
> Wenn ihr das erste mal fahrt rollt die trails erstmal  ab, weil wir zur zeit auch die vorhandenen sprünge modifizieren!




word !!


----------



## Deichkind (18. Oktober 2010)

Mal 'ne andere Frage:
Der Spot ist ja nicht grade versteckt. Gab es noch nie Streß mit den Eingeborenen oder der Waldbehörde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (18. Oktober 2010)

Deichkind schrieb:


> Mal 'ne andere Frage:
> Der Spot ist ja nicht grade versteckt. Gab es noch nie Streß mit den Eingeborenen oder der Waldbehörde?



Wir werden da (wie es so schön heisst) geduldet.
Und solange wir da immer fleissig den Müll anderer  wegsammeln gibt's auch kein Stress.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (20. Oktober 2010)

@ deichkind

ich hab den eindruck, dass die leute das eher interessant finden, als dass sie es stört.( haben sowas wohl noch nie gesehen)

manche kommen halt auch extra zum gucken vorbei.

wenn es wen stört, sind das eher ältere leute!

wie crispy schon sagte: wir weden geduldet

Wo kein kläger, da kein urteil


----------



## cris-py (21. Oktober 2010)

Welcher Dreck§a(k unsere Schiebkarre geklaut ?

Dummes Fußfolk !!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. November 2010)

todesstrafe für schubkarren- und schaufeldiebe!!!!!!!


----------



## cris-py (7. November 2010)

NMS Atzen @ SE Trails


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. November 2010)

Alter, habt ihr da ein ganzes Filmset aufgebaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-downhill (8. November 2010)

Jo Leute bei Euch tut sich ja auch ganz schön was
Viele Grüsse Keule


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. November 2010)

Moin Cris, moin Basti,

ich war heute mal am Trail und muss sagen, da habt ihr echt was geschafft, sieht sehr geil und flowig aus


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (17. November 2010)

habe heute den zustädigen förster getroffen, der ist auch einer von uns!


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. November 2010)

... dat is eher der Postbüdel ...


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (17. November 2010)

ich glaub der jagd dem wild auch eher mitm bike hinterher als es abzuballern!


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. November 2010)

... is heute oder morgen jemand an der Strecke?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (20. November 2010)

tomorrow maybe!


----------



## cris-py (20. November 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> tomorrow maybe!


----------



## cris-py (25. November 2010)

fcking kalt


----------



## pinkie (26. November 2010)

Bin bei der letzten Tour auch übereure Strecke am See gestolpert und muss sagen.:
"Sehr geiler Spot,sieht nach viel Spass aber auch genausoviel Arbeit aus !!!"

Bin schon gespannt wie/was die neue Line wird die ihr da ganz links angefangen habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (26. November 2010)

Hallo sieht ja nett aus euer gebastel, was man so auf den fotos erkennt. habe nachdem ich mir nun vor kurzem ein hardtail gekauft habe, schon geahnt das ich was anderes brauche um (mehr) spaß zu haben 

darum meine frage: was könnt ihr so empfehlen wenn man in malente oder hier in segeberg fahren wollen würde (in der zukunft, also nicht gerade sofort), aber auch noch touren und bergauf?

lapierre froggy, spicy?
trek remedy?

oder muss es ein dh bike sein?

p.s.: in welchen parks fahrt ihr sonst noch so und was nimmt man da am bessten (wie gesagt will nicht umbedingt so ein teures dh bike, weil hier im flachland ist ja nix so wirklich mit dh bin ich der meinung)


----------



## sramx9 (26. November 2010)

melde mich mal zu Wort ( auch wenn das nicht der Kaufberatungsbereich ist ).
Segeberg kenn ich leider NOCH nicht. Aber Malente bin ich doch ab und an.
Habe mit dem Remedy ( 09er ) da keine Probleme. Die großen Roadgaps springe ich allerdings nicht. Table, der Drop an der Kante etc. kein Problem.
Bin  ich die ersten Male 2008 sogar mit nem 100mm CC-bike gefahren ( ok - das Steinfeld gab es da so noch nicht ). 
Wenn man sauber landet ist alles kein Problem - wie immer im Leben.

Mehr gerne per PN

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## cris-py (26. November 2010)

Die Antwort von sramX9 kann man so unterschreiben.

Ritzelfritzel is sogar alles mit 'm Hardtail gefahren,inkl. Gap und Drop.

Sauber landen und gute Fahrtechnik ist wie immer das A und O !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (3. Dezember 2010)

segeberg versinkt im schnee und die trails sind unfahrbar


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi Basti, ich leide mit dir!!

Meine Kiste steht auch mit frischgetunter Gabel und neuem Dämpfer im Büro und ich kann nicht fahren, dat is FOLTER!!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (3. Dezember 2010)

Ohne Worte


----------



## sramx9 (3. Dezember 2010)

sieht doch gar nicht sooo wild aus ......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






immerhin würde man weich fallen


----------



## cris-py (4. Dezember 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> sieht doch gar nicht sooo wild aus .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns ums fallen ginge wärs sicher von Vorteil,allerdings wollen wir da fahren und da is das weiße Zeugs definitiv für'n Ar$ch !


----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2010)

das stimmt wohl. nachdem ich heut morgen mein Faltrad sauber gemacht habe, hatte ich am Nachmittag keinen Bock noch nen bike zu säubern - obwohl ich schon bisschen lust zum biken gehabt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Dezember 2010)

bei der schneemenge ist dat in se aber nicht drin!:kotz:

Bock habe ich auch, keine frage


----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2010)

hier müsste es eigentlich noch gehen - mal sehen ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Dezember 2010)

Schon wieder 5 cm mehr schnee!

ruf doch mal einer amy winehouse und christoph daum an und sage den bitte hier gibt jede menge schnee für lau!!!


----------



## cris-py (5. Dezember 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> Schon wieder 5 cm mehr schnee!
> 
> ruf doch mal einer amy winehouse und christoph daum an und sage den bitte hier gibt jede menge schnee für lau!!!



Glaub das schniefen selbst die net wech.......


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Dezember 2010)

sonst können sie sich mit dem zeug nen jahresvorrat anlegen, hab da nix gegen wenn sie alles mitnehmen!


----------



## cris-py (5. Dezember 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> sonst können sie sich mit dem zeug nen jahresvorrat anlegen, hab da nix gegen wenn sie alles mitnehmen!



jo,
ich würd sogar beim einpacken helfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (5. Dezember 2010)

b-fir3 schrieb:


> Bei mir in HL waren die beiden heute unterwegs und haben alles weggesnifft was hier lag, war aber auch nicht so viel wie bei euch



Hab schon gehört dass in HL nur so 2cm White rumliegen.....verdammt und hier stehste bis zu den Knien in dem Zeug.


----------



## cris-py (5. Dezember 2010)

b-fir3 schrieb:


> Hier liegt so gut wie nichts mehr, hat heute erst geschneit und dann geregnet



Verdammt--glaub ich muss den Ritzelfritzel überreden da nächste Woche mal 'nen HL Ausflug zu starten.
Hier krigt man die Bikes ja kaum bewegt in dem weißen $chei$$zeugs.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Dezember 2010)

das hier ist n bisschen besser

kann man auch ohne kondition laufen lassen


----------



## cris-py (10. Dezember 2010)

b-fir3 schrieb:


> Schneemäßig schon Besserung in Sicht bei den SE Fun Dudes???



Damn......Besserung gibt's wohl erst im Frühjahr


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (16. Dezember 2010)

dafür, dass wir erst herbst haben ist es schon ganz schön weiss hier!


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Dezember 2010)

... das sieht nur so aus ...


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (16. Dezember 2010)

auf gleis 3 kommt der entzug!!!

ka(ke, ich bin schon am schmachten.

absolut kein bike-wetter


----------



## cris-py (29. Dezember 2010)

Gerade in den Weiten des WWW drüber gestolpert.....unser Trailwart in W-berg.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1623075/BASTI_IN_WINTERBERG


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (29. Dezember 2010)

alles die schuld von al kohol. der war mir von anfang an unsympatisch


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. Januar 2011)

Moin ihr Waldzerwühler, ich wünsche euch ein cooles neues Jahr, mit viel fun auf den Trails und möglichst wenig AUA!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (15. Januar 2011)

nach der endlos erscheinenden pause sind die trails ma wieder n bisschen gewachsen!


----------



## cris-py (20. Januar 2011)

Sonntag is der Double endlich fertig und fahrbar !


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Januar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Sonntag is der Double endlich fertig und fahrbar !



Echt!! Geile Sache das, ich komm am Sonntag rum!


----------



## cris-py (20. Januar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Echt!! Geile Sache das, ich komm am Sonntag rum!



Ups......hoffentlich hab ich nicht zuviel versprochen,aber unsere NMS Jungs haben angesagt dass wir das Ding schnell fertig bauen sollte Sonntag noch immer ein unfertiger Double da stehen.......


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Januar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Ups......hoffentlich hab ich nicht zuviel versprochen,aber unsere NMS Jungs haben angesagt dass wir das Ding schnell fertig bauen sollte Sonntag noch immer ein unfertiger Double da stehen.......



... mach dir kein Stress, ich kann eh noch nicht springen, das macht meine Hand noch nicht mit, bin noch zum Touren fahren verdammt und wollte am Sonntag ne Runde um den See drehen.


----------



## cris-py (20. Januar 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ... mach dir kein Stress, ich kann eh noch nicht springen, das macht meine Hand noch nicht mit, bin noch zum Touren fahren verdammt und wollte am Sonntag ne Runde um den See drehen.



Jo,Seerunde=auch nicht schlecht.....schaff ich leider noch nicht da meine Kondition durch die Winterpause absolut im Keller ist,bin froh wenn ich`s bis zum Trail schaffe.


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Januar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Jo,Seerunde=auch nicht schlecht.....schaff ich leider noch nicht da meine Kondition durch die Winterpause absolut im Keller ist,bin froh wenn ich`s bis zum Trail schaffe.



jo, eben, geht mir auch so, deshalb ja!


----------



## cris-py (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab schon ca 6km auf der Uhr wenn ich am See ankomm-das langt erstmal.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (20. Januar 2011)

der double wird fertig, wenn wir zu viert sind!, oder sogar mehr?

ja ja, der winterschlaf und die kondition!!!!

wollte eigentlich grade mein bike zerlegen und fit für die kommende saison machen aber das wird dann wohl verschoben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

wah.....wie jetzt schütthügel zerstört ?????


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Alter,so langsam reicht's !
Jetzt werden die Trails definitiv so umgebaut dass kein Schel$$ Gaul mehr durchkommt !!!


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Ich sag nur "Pferdegulasch"


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

ich bin für nen Pferdewurst-imbiss an den trails und ner steinbar wo sich jeder dran bedienen kann, und nach den trampeltieren schmeissen kann!!!!!

@crdl   über genau dass habe ich auch schon letztes we nachgedacht


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> @crdl   über genau dass habe ich auch schon letztes we nachgedacht



höh....was meinste jetzt??


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Pferdegulasch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

ick mein die trails antihorseable zu machen, wiel die da letztes we auch schon durch sind bevor du erschienen bist


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Trails umbauen ?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

gullasch wäre auch nicht verkehrt, hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr aufm tisch!!!!


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Alles klar "Antihorseable" (geiles Wort !)

ersma Table unten zum Double umbauen ohne Chicken-Way/Horse-Way......


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn , dann mit Chicken/Horsefallgrube !


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

b-fir3 schrieb:


> die können sich gefälligst ihre eigenen trails suchen:d



Word !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

@ crdl   das horsehole is ne gute idee


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Antihorseable-Horseholes


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

Segeberg-Chainsaw-Horsegulasch-Massaker


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

mit olli und dä keddesäsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

ganz normaler segeberg-alltag


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

headbanger


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

ach nee ... heedbängää


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

ge ritschie


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMyEkHVg4oo"]YouTube        - Badesalz-Headbanger[/nomedia]


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

olli und die säsch   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UOscyljMUA"]YouTube        - Badesalz Abuzze - Margots Kaffeekranz[/nomedia]


----------



## cris-py (22. Januar 2011)

zu geil !!!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (22. Januar 2011)

jupp! immmer wieder sehenswert!!!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Februar 2011)

nms dudes und lutz @ se trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (4. Februar 2011)

Dass Alf da der Trailboss ist , ist jawohl klar !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Februar 2011)

und där bart, der verscheucht immer die bösen kindä


----------



## sramx9 (4. Februar 2011)

muss man "Katze am Spieß" o. ä. mitbringen wenn man bei euch fahren will ?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Februar 2011)

haaaa  haaaa!!!!


----------



## cris-py (4. Februar 2011)

Gepfahlte Katzen markieren den Eingang und Ausgang des Trails , gleich neben den Schrumpfköpfen der dem Freeridegott geopferten Spatziergänger !


----------



## sramx9 (4. Februar 2011)

hört sich nach einem wirklichen wallfahrtsort an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. Februar 2011)

al barto treibt dort auch von zeit zu zeit sein unwesen!


----------



## sramx9 (4. Februar 2011)

musste jetzt erstmal googeln wer das ist - Simpsons gehen total an mir vorbei


----------



## cris-py (4. Februar 2011)

Zur Sommersonnenwende wird am Trail wieder 'n großes Opferfest zelibriert,zu dieser heidnischen Zeremonie sind dann Katzen am Spiess als Gastgeschenk wieder sehr willkommen !


(al barto hab ich gerade auch net aufm Zettel , wenns um Simpsons geht fällt mir immer zuerst Max Power ein.....)


----------



## cris-py (4. Februar 2011)

el Barto -> alles klar,mal wieder von google aufgeklärt worden....


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Februar 2011)

das famileienoberhaupt vo barto  heisst al homo!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Februar 2011)

für die verpflegung zur sommersonnenwende habe ich heute schon mal jemanden gebucht


----------



## sramx9 (5. Februar 2011)

pferdeworscht - leckerrrr


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. Februar 2011)

für die feinschmecker unter uns gibts auch panierte augäpfel!!


----------



## cris-py (18. Februar 2011)

Jersey für Individualisten ......

http://www.wear-gear.com/index_bike.php?cPath=18&language=de&osCsid=95c8f8f72b5b76d7611b187c2ddaa990


----------



## Whiplash01 (18. Februar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Jersey für Individualisten ......
> 
> http://www.wear-gear.com/index_bike.php?cPath=18&language=de&osCsid=95c8f8f72b5b76d7611b187c2ddaa990



... geile Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. Februar 2011)

jepp.... sind ein paar nette Fetzen dabei


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (19. Februar 2011)

schade!   nix für horseripper dabei!!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (24. Februar 2011)

einfach mal anclicken und euren namen eingeben!!

http://gobarbra.com


----------



## cris-py (27. Februar 2011)

Neue KeFü gebastelt !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (27. Februar 2011)

mussu noch aus kohlefaser machen!


----------



## cris-py (27. Februar 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> mussu noch aus kohlefaser machen!



Ich dachte ich frag ma Omi ob Sie mir die Teile aus Carbon nachstrickt 1?


----------



## cris-py (2. März 2011)

progressive Fun Dudes--ca 1/3 der Segeberger Freerider+Gast --


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (2. März 2011)

tierisches vergnügen auf den se-trails?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (2. März 2011)

http://www.brokencomedy.de/video/watch/geplatzter_urlaub/12842/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. März 2011)

die jungs von der "ndde" kacken sich beim racen wohl unkontrolliert in die shorts


----------



## cris-py (4. März 2011)

Höh...wieso ?
er hällt doch da nur sein Gesicht in die Kammera !?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (4. März 2011)

alle andern ziehen auch kein besseres gesicht


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (25. März 2011)

Wann is mal wieder jemand auf der Strecke ???

ich bin so gut wie jeden Tag da hab aber noch nie jemanden getroffen


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (25. März 2011)

wessen fakeaccount bist du denn?


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (25. März 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> wessen fakeaccount bist du denn?


 
ich bin gar kein fake account aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheZweiMonsters (25. März 2011)

is dann mal bald wieder jemand in der nähe ???


----------



## cris-py (26. März 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> wessen fakeaccount bist du denn?




Frag ich mich auch ???

Sehr Waage das "Mitglied",ich glaub auch erst an 2Monster wenn ich Sie am Trail treffe.Und was ist ein Gt Bulls ?

Ich bin ab Mitte April wieder fast jedes Wochenende da,und sicher auch oft in der Woche......


----------



## cris-py (27. März 2011)

@ TheZweiMonsters .:
Wenn du da jeden Tag am Trail bist dann nehm doch bitte auch jeden Tag deinen Müll wieder mit !
Neuerdings saut da immer jemand rum als wäre er da zuhaus................das geht so nicht !!!!


----------



## Trini (29. März 2011)

Hey Leute!

Hab mich vor ein paar Tagen mal in diesem Forum angemeldet, da ich leider nich so richtig die Ahnung habe wo man hier bei uns schön biken kann. Hab gehofft ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich wohne in Plön und war letztes jahr für ne längere Zeit in Aachen und hab da das Biken so richtig für mich entdeckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In Aachen kenn ich mich also aus was das Biken angeht, nur hier zu Hause nich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hab ein Hardtail von Bergamount und bin in Aachen viel Freeride und bisschen Downhill gefahren. 
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


LG Trini


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (31. März 2011)

so! die trails sind in den letzten tagen mal wieder n bisschen gewachsen!


----------



## cris-py (2. April 2011)

Heeeedbanger


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (2. April 2011)

auch ma wieder im land! alläää


----------



## cris-py (3. April 2011)

jo,ab m 13.04. hat Segeberg mich zurück--dann wird fleissig Trails gebaut !!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. April 2011)

der " hügel" bietet ja noch ausreichend potenzial. 

ma sehen was die borderline-tussi mit ihren dreckskötern dazu sagt?


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (6. April 2011)

nur mal so zur Info :
es gibt bald ne neue Dirtjump Strecke in Bad Segeberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. April 2011)

wo dasn?


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (6. April 2011)

Sag ich erst wenn sie fertig is denn ich hab kein bock das da irendjemand kommt und da voll falsch weiter baut


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. April 2011)

ich komme auch nicht wenn sie fertig ist


----------



## cris-py (9. April 2011)

TheZweiMonsters schrieb:


> Sag ich erst wenn sie fertig is denn ich hab kein bock das da irendjemand kommt und da voll falsch weiter baut



Junge,wir haben schon Dirts gebaut da warst du noch nichtmal im Sack deines Vaters.....ich bin mir sicher dass Du da erstmal alles falsch baust.
Fritzel und ich hätten Dir sicher ein paar Tips geben können , aber wer nicht will..................


----------



## mr freilauf (9. April 2011)

hi

Ich bin vor kurzem nach Klein Gladebrügge gezogen, und fahre auch DH/FR.

habe euren Spot am See auch schon getestet. ist ech ganz geil, leider ist die Abfahrt  extrem kurz.

Habe bei mir fast vor der Türe einen guten Spot entdeckt, der nur darauf wartet belebt zu werden!

Frage an euch ist, ob ihr Lust habt noch einen neuen Spot zu bauen?


----------



## cris-py (10. April 2011)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Ich bin vor kurzem nach Klein Gladebrügge gezogen, und fahre auch DH/FR.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab erstmal noch genug am See geplant was den Bau eines weiteren Spots zumindest für dieses Jahr ausschliesst.

Abgesehen davon hab ich mir der Wald am Mözener See-Wittenborn schon für einen eventuellen 2ten Spot ausgekuckt.......da steckt definitiv `ne Menge Potential drin.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (10. April 2011)

ich hätte gegen nen 2.spot nicht einzuwenden, will aber erst ma die trails am see n bisschen ausbauen, wenn da nichts mehr geht bin ich dabei


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (11. April 2011)

morgen gibs bagger-action


----------



## mr freilauf (11. April 2011)

Wenn ich zwischen Kartons auspacken und Familie noch Zeit finde komme ich auch mal auf nen Ride vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (12. April 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> morgen gibs bagger-action



Aller,bei dem Wetter is Bagger-Action wohl nicht drin....verdammt....


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (12. April 2011)

hassu recht


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (16. April 2011)

_Wer hat eig. die Plattform weggenommen ???_


----------



## cris-py (16. April 2011)

TheZweiMonsters schrieb:


> _Wer hat eig. die Plattform weggenommen ???_



Das wüssten wir auch gern....genauso wie wir gern wüssten wer das Werkzeug und die Schiebkarre geklaut hat !!


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (16. April 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Das wüssten wir auch gern....genauso wie wir gern wüssten wer das Werkzeug und die Schiebkarre geklaut hat !!


 
Philipp sagt das da gestern zwei Kinder aus dem Kinderheim waren die da irgendwas gebaut haben 
Heute haben wir bei der ehmaligen Plattform ein kleinen neuen Drop gebaut ist eig. ganz witzig und man springt schön weit


----------



## cris-py (16. April 2011)

TheZweiMonsters schrieb:


> Philipp sagt das da gestern zwei Kinder aus dem Kinderheim waren die da irgendwas gebaut haben
> Heute haben wir bei der ehmaligen Plattform ein kleinen neuen Drop gebaut ist eig. ganz witzig und man springt schön weit




Es wäre nett wenn ihr NICHT einfach an UNSERER Strecke rumbastellt .
Ihr wollt sicher auch nicht dass wir einfach eure Dirtjumps umbauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (18. April 2011)

@ the zwei monters!

ihr konnt ja ma zum kinderheim gehen und die schubkarre und die schaufeln zurückorganisieren! so quasi als wiedergutmachung, dass ihr einfach die trails verkrüppelt


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (18. April 2011)

Wieso verkrüppeln wir die trails ???


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (19. April 2011)

euer sprung ist verkrüppelung der trails, bin da heute rüber und musste leider feststelen dass der nur für halbwüchsige gebaut ist!!! und schei$$e isser(war) auch!!


----------



## cris-py (21. April 2011)

TheZweiMonsters schrieb:


> Wieso verkrüppeln wir die trails ???




Hört einfach auf an unserem Trail rumzumanipulieren !!


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (25. April 2011)

Morgens halb 10 in Segeberg


http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/13216


----------



## cris-py (25. April 2011)

Da geht nix `morgens halb 10 in Segeberg` kein Video da !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (26. April 2011)

funzt doch!!!????


----------



## cris-py (26. April 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> funzt doch!!!????



nee !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (27. April 2011)

DOOOOOOCH!!! bei mir zumindest!

sonst noch einer bei dem s nicht funzt?


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. April 2011)

funzt ohne probs, entweder will chris dich ver******* oder sollte sich nen neuen rechner zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (27. April 2011)

What ; verarschen wollt ihr mich wohl......dat Vid funzt ganix !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (27. April 2011)

dann halt nix vid!!


----------



## cris-py (28. April 2011)

Sach ich doch ... da is nix Vid .....


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (1. Mai 2011)

nu hasset ja gesehen! und es funzt doch!


----------



## cris-py (2. Mai 2011)

jo,funzt !


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Mai 2011)

es geht vorran


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Mai 2011)

_


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. Mai 2011)

wer bist du denn, aller?


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Mai 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> wer bist du denn, aller?



... echt?!, so sieht ein "werbistdudennaller" aus?!

 Hatte ich mir immer ganz anders vorgestellt, sieht eher aus wien f...... Stapel Feuerholz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. Mai 2011)

whippe, wat häm wi lächt!!


----------



## cris-py (6. Mai 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ... echt?!, so sieht ein "werbistdudennaller" aus?!
> 
> Hatte ich mir immer ganz anders vorgestellt, sieht eher aus wien f...... Stapel Feuerholz.



Aller,das is Urban-Freeride !
Da kennste nix von,kann ja nicht überall so geleckt aussehen wie bei der NDDE.......


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (6. Mai 2011)

bei der NDDE kannste die trails mitm roadrunner abfahren


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Mai 2011)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> bei der NDDE kannste die trails mitm roadrunner abfahren



Ihr müssts ja wissen, so oft wie ihr schon da wart


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Mai 2011)

so jetzt ist schluss mit dem quatsch.
ansonsten sind alle drei im foren urlaub.

mfg
ZeFlo


----------



## free-rider. (2. August 2011)

moin bin die tage in bad segeberg hat jemand bock mir mal die trails zu zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOMBY (20. Juni 2012)

Moin , die selbe Frage Stell ich mir auch !!!


----------



## ZOMBY (20. Juni 2012)

Bin öfter aufm Trail Gr. Segeberger See doch sehen tut man da auch niemanden.

Negernbötel soll eine Strecke sein , weis da jemand was von !?


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Juni 2012)

ZOMBY schrieb:


> Bin öfter aufm Trail Gr. Segeberger See doch sehen tut man da auch niemanden.
> 
> Negernbötel soll eine Strecke sein , weis da jemand was von !?



Moin Zomby, falls du mobil bist kann ich dir nur raten nach Malente zu kommen, da haste drei geile Strecken und vor allem coole Leute.


----------



## ZOMBY (21. Juni 2012)

Bin leider nicht Mobil trotzdem Danke !

Mein Bike ist Zumindest Selbstbau ,kannst du auf facebook : Damian Natas 
anschauen !


----------



## ZOMBY (23. Juni 2012)

bin heute mit nem Kollegen im Ihlwald , kannst ja mal rumschauen !!!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. Juni 2012)

Moin, bin neu hier im forum.
Als erstes, Bleibt mal geschmeidich.
Gibt es den nu noch welche die hier biken? oder alles nur sabbeltaschen? baut noch irgendwer an den strecken rum? Jemand was dagegen wen mein kollege ZOMBY und ich uns dran zu schaffen machen?

mfg


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. Juni 2012)

Moin Tommy, alles gut, meinen Segen habt ihr und könnt an den Strecken machen was ihr wollt, kann nur BESSER werden.


----------



## c0mpl3xx (1. Juli 2012)

Moin, ihr redet über alle möglichen Strecken im Segeberg Umland. Aber wie können ich und mein Bruder diese finden? Kann mir jemand zumindest GPS Koordinaten schicken damit man sich eigenständig Bereiche selber erschließen kann wo strecken verborgen sind? Am liebsten wäre mir eine Anfängerführung, aber damit möchte ich niemanden unnötig belasten.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (2. Juli 2012)

Moin compl. kommt ihr aus segeberg? suchst du nur strecken im umland oder auch die am see?  im umland kenn ich auch noch nix. angeblich soll es in negernböteln und wittenborn strecken geben.da weis ich nix konkretes. aber die strecken am gr. segeberger see kenn ich und den kagelsberg. zur zeit testen kollege und ich auch im ihlwald. aber da laufen am weekend viele touris rum.


----------



## c0mpl3xx (2. Juli 2012)

Wohne nicht so weit entfernt. Erreicht man alles gut mit Bike ;-)

Kagelsberg war ich am Wochenende. Kannte den Hügel noch vom laufen im Winter. Aber wir haben abgebrochen weil der Brennesseljungel nur mit langen Sachen möglich ist. Wittenborn gucke ich mal nach. Da wollten wir auf dem Rückweg in Wald aber dann sind wir doch im Segeberger Forst gelandet  .

Ich bin/wir sind offen für alles was gezeigt wird  Würde mich über eine Führung um den Segeberger See und so freuen.

Edit: Ich war in Wittenborn. Hier die von mir gefundenen Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (8. Juli 2012)

evtl. bin ich heute nachmittag mit kollegen unterwegs. ma sehn wies wetter is. meld mich hier nachher nochma. nu erstma pennen.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (4. September 2012)

Wer auch immer hier in Stipsdorf an der Strecke gearbeitet hat. DANKE!!
Der Holzdrop is genial. Bin da heute gleich 5 mal runter gejumpt. Beim ersten natürlich auf die schnauze gelegt, weil zu langsam. Und der jump hügel ganz unten is euch/dir auch ganz gut gelungen. Macht echt wieder richtig laune. Ich hab da noch ne kleine gartenschaufel gefunden, hab sie erstma mitgenommen weil ich nicht wusste wo verstecken damit ihr/du sie wieder findest. Vieleicht sieht man sich mal.


----------



## mr freilauf (5. September 2012)

danke für den klappspaten


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (27. Februar 2013)

Ist eigendlich schon mal jemand von euch in einem richtigen Bikepark gewesen?


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Februar 2013)

TheZweiMonsters schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich schon mal jemand von euch in einem richtigen Bikepark gewesen?



Ja, in Malente.


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (27. Februar 2013)

ich kann nur empfehlen auch mal nach Winterberg und Co zu fahren, dort kann man sich mal ein paar ordentliche Ideen und Anregungen für die Strecke am Segebergersee holen!


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (27. Februar 2013)

irgendwie schade das das hier so verlassen und vergessen ist!


----------



## johnnycalzone (27. Februar 2013)

Der Thread oder der Spot?


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (27. Februar 2013)

beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (27. Februar 2013)

Segeberg hat zu wenig ambitionierte fahrer. is seh,wenn dann nur in der city dicke bikes. auf den strecken bin ich noch nie jemand begegnet. nur mal son paar jungs im fahrrad kondom.


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (27. Februar 2013)

geht mir genau so, ich war die letzten beiden Jahre im Sommer fast jeden Tag dort bin aber nie auf andere Fahrer gestoßen...


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Februar 2013)

Ist doch klar, dass da niemand mehr fährt! Die ursprünglichen "Erbauer" haben doch alle weggedisst die da fahren wollten. Die Beiden wollten halt alleine sein!
Brokeback Mountain at Segeberg Trails!


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (28. Februar 2013)

ich find man sollte mal nach dem Winter mal wieder ein bisschen weiter bauen!


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Februar 2013)

Na klar, der Hang ist zwar nicht lang, hat aber durchaus Potential mehr zu bauen, als zwei langweilige Sprünge und einen schlecht geshapten Anlieger. Hatte es ja schon mal geschrieben, kann nur besser werden.


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (28. Februar 2013)

kann und muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (28. Februar 2013)

Dann viel Spaß beim bauen und shapen! 

Passt aber auf, dass die beiden Vollhonks nicht wieder auftauchen und euch den Spot madig machen, die denken doch, das ist ihr -Gay-lände!


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (28. Februar 2013)

falls die das machen, sollen die mal alleine ihre strecken instand halten


----------



## blub_m (2. März 2013)

Bin von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal da, wohne jetzt allerdings in Kiel. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich vielleicht dort anzutreffen, um die Sachen ein bischen aufzufrischen. 
Gehöre allerdings nicht zu den Leuten, die das gebaut haben. Darf ja auch keiner für sich beanspruchen - wir können froh sein, wenn da niemand ankommt und das alles abreißt.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. März 2013)

Moin an alle interresierten. jetzt hat sich das in segeberg hier bei stipsdorf erledigt mit fahrn. Die holzfäller haben hier einige bäume platt gemacht und liegen gelassen. dabei is auch der geil drop(siehe avatar)) kaputt gegangen! (heul). habe mir da heute nen kleinen ersatz gebastelt. mal sehn ob das foto hier hochlädt. Fährt eigentlich keiner von euch zur zeit? muss mich manchmal zwar echt motivieren, aber mit ein paar vids gehts. krieg dann bock zu fahrn und los gehts. Vorgestern und und Gestern war ja auch zu geiles wetter. Aber die Brokeback mountain jungs(lol, Gaylende lach heul)) hab ich hier auch noch nie gesehn. hier im forum sind sie wohl auch nur noch als gäste unterwegs.


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. März 2013)

Hallo Tommy, das ist Schade, da der Spot aber illegal ist, war das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da ein "Offizieller" rumstänkert, oder eben die Forstwirtschaft für ein Ende sorgt.

Das war auch der Grund (neben der Honkthematik), warum ich mich nicht mehr engagiert habe. Da bauste wochenlang geile Trails und dann wird innerhalb kurzer Zeit alles platt gemacht.
Das kann z.B. in Malente nicht passieren, der Spot ist legal, wir ein Verein und die Strecken können weiter ausgebaut werden.


----------



## mr freilauf (25. März 2013)

moment!!! ich hol mir mal eben chips und cola!


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. März 2013)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> moment!!! ich hol mir mal eben chips und cola!



...bringste mir ne Cola mit?


----------



## mr freilauf (25. März 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ...bringste mir ne Cola mit?



seh ich so aus?


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. März 2013)

ymmd


----------



## mr freilauf (25. März 2013)

ihr könnt euch ruhig weiterunterhalten, ich hol mir derweil nochn bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (25. März 2013)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch ruhig weiterunterhalten, ich hol mir derweil nochn bier



Erzähl das deiner Oma, oder den anderen Schwuchteln, hier interessiert das niemanden!


----------



## mr freilauf (25. März 2013)

Oma tot, keinen Kontakt zu schwuchteln, wozu gibsn den thread hier?

tze! immer die pseudodownhillopi`s


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. März 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das das absicht war von den holzfällern, aber is trotzdem ********. 
Darum braucht segeberg ein paar motivierte fahrer. und nicht solche die nur fahren weil es trendy is oder son scheiss, sondern welche die sich auch engagieren damit wir hier mal nen legalen offizillen spot haben. das hier in stipelsdorf is ja nur gedudelt gewesen, glaub ich. kageslberg is klar, da will uns der förster nicht haben. warum auch immer(is wohl verklemmtes *********). auf den wegen die rund um den segeberer see gehn, hab ich schonmal sowas wien waldmeister getroffen und der war interressiert an dem was man so mit dem bike anstellen kann. aber dem gehört leider nicht der kagelsberg.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. März 2013)

Ach ja. mr freilauf wo glaubst du in klein gladebrücke was mit potenzial gefunden zu haben? da is NIX!! zumindes wenn man auf jumps steht is da nix!!!


----------



## mr freilauf (25. März 2013)

dann kennst du dich aber nicht sehr gut aus hier in der gegend.

edit. : lass dich von dem malenter nicht anfixen hier irgendwas zu legalisieren.Das wird nix  Und plan hat er auch nicht was mit den se Trails los ist. Malente is sowieso viel geiler.^^


----------



## mr freilauf (1. April 2013)

sieht bös nach nutzholzgewinnung/ auslichtungsarbeiten aus.

wird bestimmt noch gezogen das holz


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (2. April 2013)

I hope so. hab jetzt nen kleinen drop eingebaut. aber den traut sich keiner ausser mir zu jumpen, obwohl das ding nicht so hammer is. dann klärt mich doch mal auf was du meinst in gladebrücke.


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (2. April 2013)

warum sollte sich keiner trauen den zu springen?


----------



## blub_m (2. April 2013)

War dieses WE auch mal wieder dort...da war tatsächlich nur schieben angesagt. Aber wenn das Holz weg ist, sollte das wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr freilauf (2. April 2013)

TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> I hope so. hab jetzt nen kleinen drop  eingebaut. aber den traut sich keiner ausser mir zu jumpen, obwohl das  ding nicht so hammer is.



das kleine ding? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> dann klärt mich doch mal auf was du meinst in gladebrücke.



dann fahr mal von gladebrügge nach leezen. und halte die augen auf


----------



## lars19 (3. April 2013)

moinsen, bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen  
zeigt mal bilder, will ggf. auch mal wo anders fahren als immer nur in malente !


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (3. April 2013)

jo,des kleine ding. ich habe da noch keine anderen spuren ausser meinen gesehn. und das obwohl die landezone zur zeit voll weich ist. selbst wenn es dich legt, is alles easy!.warum den keiner springt weis ich doch nicht. aber selbst wenn das holz wech is muss da wieder nachgebessert werden. is doch schon alles ziemlich abgerockt. ok bis nach leezen durch bin ich noch nicht, danke für den tip, wird ich die tage mal tun. Augen sind immer offen!! wetter wird ja langsam besser für länger touren. Wegen Bildern. guck mal bei mein Fotos. is jetzt nur der kleine jump zu sehn, aber ich kann die tage bei interresse was hochladen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. April 2013)

lars19 schrieb:


> moinsen, bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen
> zeigt mal bilder, will ggf. auch mal wo anders fahren als immer nur in malente !



@ lars: lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## mr freilauf (6. April 2013)

@ whiplash:

neee stimmt ^^


----------



## lars19 (6. April 2013)

okay schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (11. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629096


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (12. April 2013)

soo, jetzt haben sie schon zum grossen teil das holz raus geholt. wer hat bock und Motivation da was zu basteln? es is fast nix brauchbares übrig geblieben. und jetzt die tage gäbe es gute Möglichkeit da was zu machen. meine bude is nur 5 min entfernt, für kaffe wäre gesorgt. wer is dabei?


----------



## mr freilauf (14. April 2013)

kein bock!!!  keine motivation!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. April 2013)

...wer?


----------



## mr freilauf (15. April 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> ...wer?



dei mudda


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. April 2013)

Is ja wieder extrem niveauvoll hier.. ^^


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. April 2013)

Hallo Marcus, das ist normal hier, unser Mr. freilauf hält sich für besonders witzig. 

Wir leben alle unter dem gleichen Himmel, aber wir haben nicht alle den gleichen Horizont.


----------



## mr freilauf (15. April 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> unser Mr. freilauf hält sich für besonders witzig.
> 
> Wir leben alle unter dem gleichen Himmel, aber wir haben nicht alle den gleichen Horizont.




schon traurig dass hier immer einer rumstänkern muss der segeberg zwar sein zu Hause nennt aber irgendwie nix mit den trails zu tun hat.

zum thema horizont und intelligenz kannst du als unbeteiligter ja leider wenig sagen


ps: Niveaulimbo kann der opa bestimmt auch gut


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. April 2013)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> zum thema horizont und intelligenz kannst du als unbeteiligter ja leider wenig sagen



...dafür reichen deine hirnrissigen Kommentare doch völlig aus!!

Frustriert, weil ein Opa dich so was von abbügelt or what?


----------



## mr freilauf (15. April 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Frustriert, or what?



guckst du!! das äffchen lacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (16. April 2013)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> guckst du!! das äffchen lacht


----------



## Twistedspoke (27. August 2013)

Moin , gibt ja inzwischen eine menge Strecken in SE doch sehen tut man nie jemanden .
Kennt jemand vill. eine Strecke wo man hoch und weit springen kann im umfeld SE ???


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. August 2013)

Twistedspoke schrieb:


> Moin , gibt ja inzwischen eine menge Strecken in SE doch sehen tut man nie jemanden .
> Kennt jemand vill. eine Strecke wo man hoch und weit springen kann im umfeld SE ???



...sei froh, dass du niemanden antriffst!


----------



## Twistedspoke (28. August 2013)

die , die man sieht tragen meist ein ganzkörper condom


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (29. August 2013)

ich bin mit diesen kisten unterwegs(siehe bikes). ich habe das gefühl der einzige "richtige" Freerider hier zu sein. ich habe den "trash trail"(nähe klüthsee camp) gebaut. wenn ich andere biker sehe machen die nur gerade strecke und wollen oder können nicht jumpen. auf dem "trash trail" hab ich nur ein paar kiddies mit Baumarkt bikes gesichtet. im herbst wird die strecke bei stipsdorf wieder gerichtet. und Zombie wenn du hoch und weit jumpen willst, trainier esrt mal auf dem trash trail. wenn du den double schaffst, wird alles gut.


----------



## Twistedspoke (29. August 2013)

Wenn du jetzt den trail rechts runter fährst hattest du ja einen größeren jump gebaut links im Wald .
habe vorher direkt in der Schräge noch´n jump gebaut ( kickt noch nicht richtig )und die ätzenden Blätter entfernt !!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (20. September 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=534082303338104&set=vb.100002090183146&type=2&Theater


Stipsdown!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (20. September 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=534075183338816&set=vb.100002090183146&type=2&Theater


Trashtrail!


----------



## c0mpl3xx (20. September 2013)

Hallo, bei mir kommt da die Meldung "Dieser Inhalt ist derzeit nicht verfügbar".
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (22. September 2013)

ich wird die vids mal bei YouTube hochladen. über f-book geht's so nicht. sorry.


----------



## c0mpl3xx (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, weiß jemand was von der Strecke an dieser Stelle?

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=googl...aps&hnear=Lübeck,+Schleswig-Holstein&t=h&z=19


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (24. Oktober 2013)

joo


----------



## c0mpl3xx (24. Oktober 2013)

Und Details dazu? Z.b. Privatstrecke?


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (24. Oktober 2013)

das soll die neben jawoll sein oder?


----------



## c0mpl3xx (24. Oktober 2013)

Das was bei maps.Google noch Wiese ist. Habe es selber noch nicht gesehen. Hat mir nur einer erzählt das da was mit Hügeln ist. Werde morgen Abend mal vorbei gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheZweiMonsters (24. Oktober 2013)

ja wir haben da ne dirt bahn gebaut

Fotos davon sollten hier sein:
https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Freezeers/117800964970660?ref=stream&hc_location=timeline


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (13. November 2013)

http://http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32322


Das is in der nähe vom Campingplatz am Segeberger See


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (13. November 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32325 

Der kagelsberg wo bauen verboten ist.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (13. November 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32324

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32323

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32169

Das is bei mir in der nähe


----------



## c0mpl3xx (13. November 2013)

Da bin ich ein wenig froh das mir die Stellen bekannt vor kommen ... aber auch schade, dachte da ist noch was neues zu entdecken.


----------



## c0mpl3xx (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das Laub entfernen am See und das neu gebaute Spielzeug 
Top Leistung und möge es lange halten.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

"und möge es lange halten" soviel dazu. war heut da und irgendwelche spacken haben die Drops abgerissen. HASS!!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Falls die Erbauer hier mit lesen, ich könnte euch eine stelle nennen wo es vom Pächter schon seit 8 Jahren geduldet wird. Da macht so etwas mehr sinn und es gibt mehr Gefälle.


Ach ja hab heute zwischen Segeberg und Tras Trail nen Rucksack gefunden. wer mir sagen kann welche farbe er hat, dem sag ich wo er verbuddelt wurde.


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (16. Dezember 2013)

welche drops wurden abgerissen?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

@ Thezweimonsters, wenn ihr die "freezeers" von f-book seid, kann ich dort ein paar pics hochladen. hier muss ich die bilder ja erst woanders hochladen damit ich sie hier posten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Oder guck hier unter Videos kurze Clips , "Sprünge und stürze" da hab ich vor kurzem ein Video eingestellt. Der Titel "Neuer Drop, erste versuche"


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (16. Dezember 2013)

ah, okay als ich heute da war (so gegen 14:15) war der drop da schon nicht mehr! ist mir aber auch nicht aufgefallen weil das ding noch nicht stand als ich das letzte mal da war!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

wurde letztes Nov. Wochenende gebaut.


----------



## c0mpl3xx (16. Dezember 2013)

Kann man hier also nix schreiben... komisch das man das nur bissel anspricht und nicht mal 12 Stunden später ist es weg. Mist so was. Wenn ich beim Aufbau von was neuem helfen kann bitte Bescheid geben.
Hier das was ich gestern vorgefunden und natürlich auch wieder so hinterlassen habe.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532801?in=user


Und so sah es heute aus


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das waren garantiert Camper von neben an. War den wohl zu "laut"


----------



## c0mpl3xx (16. Dezember 2013)

Bei den Stämmen und den Schnitten ist das bestimmt kein Schüler der sich damit die Freizeit versaut... habe da eher den hasserfüllten Dauercamper im Kopf der zu dieser Jahreszeit keinen auf dem Platz ärgern kann. Nächstes mal von oben ein Metallstange in die Holzbalken einarbeiten?

Schreiben über das was es schönes gibt werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr!!!


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (25. Dezember 2013)

wann ist mal wieder jemand auf einer der Strecken am See?


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (26. Dezember 2013)

irgendwelche vollspassten haben die Strecke komplett auseinander genommen, da geht gar nichts mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist echt zum kotzen. wenn ich nur einmal so ein spacken dabei erwischen würden!! arrg! @thezweimonster, nett dich heute kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## TheZweiMonsters (26. Dezember 2013)

die frage ist ja jetzt ob es sich lohnt das wieder aufzubauen oder nicht! wenn ja müssten wir uns mal alle zusammen treffen denn würde man viel mehr schaffen! wenn nein würde ich sagen das wir auch mal wieder bei der stipsdown, ordentlich was neubauen bzw. sanieren, denn ich finde es ist besser wenn man eine richtig gute strecke hat als 2 wo die eine immer zerstört wird und die andere dringend saniert werden müsste!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (6. Januar 2014)

Heute einen von den Drop-Bauern(vom Trashtrail) bei Stepdown  getroffen. Aber hier(Stepdown) zu bauen sind die anscheinend nicht Motivert. Obwohl es hier besser möglich ist. Zumindest hat er die strecke gehakt. Bin ich nicht der einzige der es immer machen muss.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (6. Januar 2014)

sonst keiner von den drop Bauern hier?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (21. Januar 2014)

Die Strecke "Stepdown" habe ich heute mit einem Kollegen etwas aufgefrischt. Der erste hüpfer wurde jetzt deutlich vergrößert. Der Table ausgebessert und der "Matschhaufen" am ende wurde auch verbessert. Demnächst wird weiter ausgebaut. wer Interesse hat mit zu wirken, Bitte eine pn an mich.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Monster, was war los? warum seit ihr heute ohne was zu sagen verschwunden? schade, wollte euch nicht vergraulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Monster, was war los? warum seit ihr heute ohne was zu sagen verschwunden? schade, wollte euch nicht vergraulen.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (29. April 2014)

Es fahren immer mehr hier auf unseren homespot. warum meldet sich hier keiner von euch?


----------



## mr freilauf (18. Juni 2014)

mir persönlich fehlen die landehügel nach den komischen kickern, denen ein wenig shape fehlt.
als hard(tail)rider ist es doch nen bissgen ruppig


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (19. August 2014)

Ist ja auch für Freeride. Aber es wird noch verbesserung geben. Hier unser neuer Drop. Landezone wird noch gemacht. Ist vom Boden 1,15cm hoch.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (19. August 2014)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## mr freilauf (25. August 2014)

was ist mit den dirts bei jawoll? sind die dicht oder nur out?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. August 2014)

Das ist kaum der rede wert. Aber bei der Kaserne gibt's jetzt auch was. Werd gleich mal ein vid hochladen.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. August 2014)




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (25. August 2014)

Ach ja, Landezone vom Drop ist jetzt auch fast fertig. muss nur noch anständig trocknen.


----------



## mr freilauf (31. August 2014)

bin ma gespannt wie lange der steht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (31. August 2014)

Hier wurde ja schon länger nix mehr mutwillig zerstört, seit bekannt ist das wir hier von der Stadt geduldet werden. Aber was die Natur draus macht ist was anderes.


----------



## Perseus (2. September 2014)

Gibt es eine genauere Adresse zu dem spot ?
Wollte mir das mal anschauen gegen Wochenende.

Lg Lukas


----------



## mr freilauf (2. September 2014)

TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja schon länger nix mehr mutwillig zerstört, seit bekannt ist das wir hier von der Stadt geduldet werden. Aber was die Natur draus macht ist was anderes.



wer hat das gesagt?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (2. September 2014)

Kollege war selber bei der Stadt.  @lukas, ich schreib dir eine pn.


----------



## mr freilauf (2. September 2014)

denkt dran! das wird nur solange geduldet bis entweder nen krankenwagen kommen muss( Helm auf) 
oder bäume gefällt werden


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (2. September 2014)

Bäume fällen wir nicht. Hier liegt genug Totholz. Helm ist immer Pflicht! Sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Vor nen Monat hat sich hier wohl jemand das Schlüsselbein gebrochen(war nicht dabei), aber ansonsten gab es noch keine Probleme. Wir werden auch noch mit der Stadt reden wegen ein paar schilder aufstellen und so.


----------



## mr freilauf (2. September 2014)

dann mal viel erfolg


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (4. September 2014)




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (11. September 2014)

@Perseus ,Lukas. warst jetzt mal da? wenn du bock hast können wir uns auch treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perseus (12. September 2014)

TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> @Perseus ,Lukas. warst jetzt mal da? wenn du bock hast können wir uns auch treffen.


Nein ich war noch nicht dort, ich konnte mit der Beschreibung des Weges noch nicht so richtig was anfangen. Ich würde da bei angemessenem Wetter mal mit dem Zug vorbei schauen wollen.


----------



## mr freilauf (15. September 2014)

_Bild gelöscht..._


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (17. September 2014)

@mr freilauf, wenn du auf der suche bist, nach jemanden der dir deine Rosette rubbeln soll, bist du hier wohl auf der Falschen Seite.

P.s. den Admins wird bescheid gegeben.
p.p.s. Was soll son scheiss?


----------



## Bener (17. September 2014)

@TOMMYTEK79 : Freilauf ist seit gestern nciht mehr im IBC... Das ist wohl ein letzter versteckter Abschiedsgruss gewesen an die Mods... Schade, kein feiner Abgang...!

@tvaellen 
@swe68 
@Ikosa 
Kann das bitte mal schnell jemand löschen?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (17. September 2014)

ach so, ok. ja hast recht, kein feiner abgang. Aber bei solchen Posts, kein wunder.
Ride on, Bener.


----------



## dertutnix (17. September 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> @TOMMYTEK79 : Freilauf ist seit gestern nciht mehr im IBC... Das ist wohl ein letzter versteckter Abschiedsgruss gewesen an die Mods... Schade, kein feiner Abgang...!
> 
> @tvaellen
> @swe68
> ...


erledigt, danke für die Info...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (28. September 2014)

danke @dertutnix


----------



## Perseus (28. September 2014)

Das was ich von der Strecke bis jetzt gesehen habe gefällt mir gut, leider hatte ich noch keine zeit an den Spot zu fahren.
Befindet sich die Location weit Weg vom Bahnhof in Segeberg ?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (29. September 2014)

Nicht wirklich. Wenn du ganz gemütlich kurbelst, etwa 15-20 min. Ich oder ein Kollege könnten dich auch vom Bahnhof abholen. Vom Bahnhof fährst runter Richtung Grossen Segeberger See. Von da rechts rum und dem weg am See folgen. Kurz vor Stipsdorf siehtst du die strecke schon. Nicht wundern, die strecke braucht wieder etwas pflege, aber es ist alles fahrbar.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (1. Oktober 2014)

ACHTUNG WICHTIG!!!
Da die Stadt heute bei der kleinen abfahrt einen Haufen Erde vor geschoben hat, nehme ich an das dort nicht mehr runter gefahren werden soll. Was ich auch gut verstehe, da so sonst die Fußgänger erschreckt werden. Was ja auch nicht sein muss. Ich habe darum auch noch mit einer schnur abgespannt und oben ein stamm vorgelegt. Also drauf achten! Denkt dran Rücksichtnahme ist wichtig, damit uns die Stadt den platz nicht sperrt.


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Segeberger, schön zu sehen, dass es bei euch auch vorwärts geht. Die Landung von dem o.g. Drop empfinde ich als zu kurz und viel zu nah dran. Wenn ihr da mal mit Speed drüber fahrt, überspringt ihr die Landung deutlich. Soll kein meckern sein... 

Seid froh, dass dieser Spinner mr. einlauf euch hier nicht mehr nervst, das ist genau so ein Idiot wie die Forengründer, cris pi und ritzenfistel, das waren auch solche Vollhonks. Ich verstehe nicht was in manchen Leuten vorgeht, echte Vollspasten!

Ich wünsche euch, dass der Spot lange bestehen bleibt und verheizt euch nicht.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Danke. Das mit dem Drop habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Naja, so lernt man dazu. Ich wollte es den Anfängern leichter machen . Daneben soll ein noch etwas Größerer Drop hin. Da wird die Landezone dann auch etwas länger und weiter gemacht.

Ja, die Gründer lassen sich ja nicht mal mehr auf der strecke blicken. Besser ist das auch. Wir freuen uns auf neue Besucher auf der strecke. Macht doch auch mehr spaß sich mit anderen auszutauschen und zu Shredden.

Vielen Dank. Wir hoffen auch das der Spot lange bestehn bleibt.

Ride on


----------



## keilercrdl (16. November 2016)

Ich muss den alten Thread mal kurz wieder aufgreifen....
Es scheint einigen hier zu leicht zu fallen im Netz über andere herzuziehen.....Unstimmigkeiten oder Streit sollte man doch lieber unter sich ausmachen.
Wer hier der Idiot oder Vollspast ist kann man ggf. persönlich ausmachen wenn man sich mal trifft .
Bestimmte Typen aus Wensin die auch in Malente schon ihren Ruf weg haben trauen sich nur nachdem Sie hier rumgelästert haben nicht mehr auf die Segeberger Trails . Was so auch gut ist.
Ist jawohl das absolute Armutszeugniss hier über andere herzuziehen.
Wenn man einen Trail besucht und sich dort nicht anständig benehmen kann und deshalb ein wenig Ärger hatte muss man andere Leute nicht im Netz schlecht machen !
Ein Kriegsbeil kann auch wieder begraben werden wenn man seinen Mann stehen kann und Rückrad zeigt , sich blicken lässt und drüber redet , aber hier rumlästern ist einfach nur lächerlich.....

Uns geht es um Spass am biken , gerne mit Anderen Bikern und auch gern mit Besuchern die bock auf biken haben....Wer sich daneben benimmt krigt das dann schon mit . Aber bitte von Angesicht zu Angesicht und nicht so hintenrum hier im Netz rumlästern wie kleine Mädchen !


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ausgesprochen... alles gut!


----------



## FZ1 (10. Dezember 2016)

.........moin , da der thread ja schon älter ist und sich die letzten einträge scheinbar nur um meinungsverschieden handeln....
kann man dort nun eigentlich noch ne runde drehen ? auch als fremder äh gast mein ich... ich bin hier eigentlich nur stiller mitleser, wohne aber kurz vor segeberg. ich fahre hauptsächlich alleine und um spass zu haben....und eine neue,andere Strecke wäre klasse.  gruss an alle m.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (10. Dezember 2016)

Die Strecke kann befahren werden, Aber sie braucht viiiiieel Pflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keilercrdl (10. Dezember 2016)

Befahrbar würde ich es nicht nennen , war vor ein paar Tagen da und es liegt halt endkrass viel Laub auf den Trails.....wer sich die Mühe macht die Trails freizuräumen kann sicher Spass haben ...so wie`s jetzt ist geht da nichts--viel zu rutschig....


----------



## Pburm (16. Februar 2017)

Moin,

ich komme auch aus der nähe von Bad Segeberg, gibt es noch die möglichkeit die lage der Strecke zu bekommen?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## FZ1 (16. Februar 2017)

Hi Patrick , da die Überschrift ja ,,Bad Segeberg,, lautet....wo fährst Du denn so? Irgendwie ist Segeberg sehr ruhig und/oder alle wollen unter sich bleiben. Wäre doch schön wenn man sich gegenseitig Strecken Tipps geben könnte.
Gruss


----------



## keilercrdl (16. Februar 2017)

Hier will keiner "unter sich" bleiben......Neue und mehr Leute an den Trails sind meistens eher positiv , besonders wenn diese ggf noch ein bisschen bei der Trail-Pflege mitanpacken !!!!


----------



## Pburm (16. Februar 2017)

Aktuell meistens im Sachsenwald, da es auf meinem Arbeitsweg liegt


----------



## Kiter32 (28. Juli 2017)

Moin,wie ist es den so im Sachsenwald? Noch nie was von gehört.

Gruss


----------



## FZ1 (30. Juli 2017)

.....nicht direkt Segeberg,heute in Wittenborn ne Runde gedreht. Da ist auch der Nord-Deutsche Sommer



 
Gruß an alle aus der Gegend


----------



## Kiter32 (30. Juli 2017)

Moin moin, da hatte aber jemand Spaß.


----------



## Pburm (30. Juli 2017)

Kiter32 schrieb:


> Moin,wie ist es den so im Sachsenwald? Noch nie was von gehört.
> 
> Gruss



Momentan sehr matschig  






Das Video ist nicht von mir aber zeigt eine schöne Zusammenfassung was so alles vorhanden ist. Wenn man dann noch die Dalbekschlucht mitnimmt passt das sehr gut. Montag Abend gehts wieder los.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo. Stehen noch ein paar Drops/Sprünge in Segeberg? Fange gerade wieder an und habe mein BigBike wiederbelebt.. jetzt fehlen nur noch die Dudes!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (8. Januar 2018)

Moin, naja es gibt noch ein paar brauchbare Sprünge, aber es muss mal wieder an der strecke gebaut werden.  Kollege und ich haben da jetzt seit 2 Jahren nix mehr gemacht und seit dem tut sich da leider nicht soviel. habe extra bei f-book eine gruppe eingerichtet aber alle wollen sie nur fahren aber bloss nicht bauen.


----------



## Timmö__ (9. Januar 2018)

TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> Moin, naja es gibt noch ein paar brauchbare Sprünge, aber es muss mal wieder an der strecke gebaut werden.  Kollege und ich haben da jetzt seit 2 Jahren nix mehr gemacht und seit dem tut sich da leider nicht soviel. habe extra bei f-book eine gruppe eingerichtet aber alle wollen sie nur fahren aber bloss nicht bauen.



Ohja, die Maden im Speck. Das kenne ich von eigenen Spots.. Kennt ihr eigentlich Leute aus der Ecke Neumünster?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (26. März 2018)

Nö, aus NMS ist mir keiner bekannt. hier waren mal welche aus Oldesloe/Lübeck denn ich die strecke gezeigt habe. waren auch gut angetan aber dann kam da auch nix mehr.


----------



## Bjoern20111987 (27. März 2018)

Moin, ich komme nicht direkt aus Neumünster, aber aus Bad Bramstedt. Wäre auch mal neugierig auf neue Spots.  Bin dem bauen auch nicht abgeneigt. Bin selber Grade dabei die Gegend ein wenig fahrtauglicher zu korrigieren


----------



## Timmö__ (28. März 2018)

Bjoern20111987 schrieb:


> Moin, ich komme nicht direkt aus Neumünster, aber aus Bad Bramstedt. Wäre auch mal neugierig auf neue Spots.  Bin dem bauen auch nicht abgeneigt. Bin selber Grade dabei die Gegend ein wenig fahrtauglicher zu korrigieren



Coole Sache, schreib mir gern mal ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafelpafel (5. April 2018)

Moin moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob ich den Standort bekommen könnte ich und ein Kumpel fangen jetzt grade an zu fahren und suchen noch einen passenden Ort. Wir würden uns auch am bau und an der Pflege beteiligen.


----------



## riderSE (20. April 2018)

Hafelpafel schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob ich den Standort bekommen könnte ich und ein Kumpel fangen jetzt grade an zu fahren und suchen noch einen passenden Ort. Wir würden uns auch am bau und an der Pflege beteiligen.



Moin Moin,

verzeiht mir bitte den bezug zu Komoot, die App nutze ich aber nunmal .. soll keine Werbung sein.

Hier ist der Weg von Segeberg nach Stipsdorf: https://www.komoot.de/highlight/383643
Der Punkt am Kagelsberg wo du mehrere Abfahrten findest (Ich empfehle richtung Nord-West): https://www.komoot.de/highlight/129604
Hier ist noch ein Trail bei Quaal, ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn man um den Klüthsee fährt oder ohnehin in der nähe ist: https://www.komoot.de/highlight/385688

Die entsprechenden Trail sind alle frisch eingezeichnet, fehlen sicherlich noch ein paar.


----------



## riderSE (20. April 2018)




----------



## Timmö__ (14. Mai 2018)

Jemand Donnerstag an den Trails? Hab Abends in Segeberg zutun und würde gerne vorher noch ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Hafelpafel (15. Mai 2018)

Timmö__ schrieb:


> Jemand Donnerstag an den Trails? Hab Abends in Segeberg zutun und würde gerne vorher noch ne Runde drehen...


Moin ich wäre dabei.


----------



## riderSE (22. Mai 2018)

Wer hat die Trails "vor Stipsdorf" wieder auf vordermann gebracht, lassen sich jetzt sehr gut fahren. Und irgendwer hat die Abfahrt vom Kagelsberg mit gelben pfeilen Markiert (Bergauf ->), hat jemand eine Idee was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## moestavern (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

war heute mit einem Freund das erste mal auf dem kleinen Trail bei Segeberg, der mit den Rampen.
Es hat Spaß gemacht. Haben hier Anwesende Interesse an der weiteren Pflege? Da liegt ja noch ein wenig was brach.

Beste Grüße,
Kornelius


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2018)

Hallo!
Wohne seit neusten auch hier "oben".
Gibt es Interessante Trails, die man auch mit den Hardtail rocken kann?

Und gibt es 4x Strecken hier in der Nähe? BMX-Bahn würde es auch tun  Aber bitte kein Skate-Park^^


----------



## Timmö__ (17. August 2018)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wohne seit neusten auch hier "oben".
> Gibt es Interessante Trails, die man auch mit den Hardtail rocken kann?
> 
> Und gibt es 4x Strecken hier in der Nähe? BMX-Bahn würde es auch tun  Aber bitte kein Skate-Park^^



Hallo. 4x/BMX Bahn kenne ich persönlich nicht. Bei Neumünster wurde aber ein MTB Verein gegründet. Derzeit stehen auf dem Vereinsgelände diverse Sprünge/Drops/Hips/etc, alles im stetigen Aufbau. Für jedes Fahrerlevel ist was bei.


----------



## tibo13 (17. August 2018)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wohne seit neusten auch hier "oben".
> Gibt es Interessante Trails, die man auch mit den Hardtail rocken kann?
> 
> Und gibt es 4x Strecken hier in der Nähe? BMX-Bahn würde es auch tun  Aber bitte kein Skate-Park^^



Noch ein Exil-Ruhrpottler den es in den hohen Norden verschlagen hat. Herzlich Wilkommen im Land der endlosen Horizonte und der damit verbundenen Tatsache, dass Berge hier leider Mangelware sind.

Ein Auto um entsprechend mobil zu sein ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil. Was Trails angeht ist man hier oben in den Harburger Bergen am südlichen Elbufer von Hamburg wohl am besten aufgehoben. Für den Norden „ordentlich“ Höhenmeter und echt tolle Strecken mit kurzen knackigen Anstiegen und lustigen Abfahrten.

Manche sind auch im Sachsenwald östlich von HH unterwegs. Da war ich aber noch nie, kann also zum Gelände nichts sagen.

In der „holsteinischen Schweiz“ rund um Plön hat man auch (für Schleswig-Holstein) einigermaßen Gefälle. Bin da aber auch noch keine Trails gefahren, sonder bin dort immer auf den Vereinsstrecken vom North-Short e.V. unterwegs (DH, Freeride und Singletrail). Kann man auch mit dem Hardtail fahren. Wenn Du auf sowas mal Lust hast kann ich Dich auch gerne mal zum ausprobieren mitnehmen.

Was 4X Strecken, Pumptrack oder ähnliches angeht bin ich nicht so auf dem Laufenden. Ich glaube in Kiel gibt es da was. Weiß da aber leider auch nichts genaueres.

Tante Edit sagt: Zwischen Elmshorn und Uetersen in Klein Nordende gibt es ein Gelände mit DJ und Pumptrack. Laut FB findet dort morgen von 12-23 Uhr wohl auch ein Summer Jam statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasheve (22. Januar 2019)

Hallihallo  

Auch wenn hier nicht so viel los zu sein scheint, versuche ich es dennoch mit der Hoffnung auf zahlreiche Beteiligung. 

Unsere Jungs (noch 5 und 7) haben ihr erstes Mountainbike (Orbea Hardtail ohne komische Kinderfedergabel) bekommen und nun möchten wir gerne mit ihnen hier in Segeberg und Umgebung rum fahren und testen. Wir selbst sind unterschiedlich erfahren und kennen uns in der Gegend nicht so aus. Habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge wo wir für den Anfang gut fahren könnten? 

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal 

Yvonne


----------



## FZ1 (22. Januar 2019)

Hi ,  an der Trave entlang gibt es ganz gute Strecken. Da fahren (hauptsächlich am Wochenende) fast immer irgendwelche Mountainbiker.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## FZ1 (23. Januar 2019)

....und in Wittenborn (am Camping-Platz) können Euren Lütten auch biken. Da war ja bis vor zwei Jahren auch das 24std Rennen. Zwar wächst  die Strecke da langsam zu (weil nun dort zu wenige fahren), aber trotzdem trifft man dort wenige Biker


----------



## Jonisator (1. April 2019)

Moin,
fährt noch jemand am Kagelsberg ? War dort am Wochende aber habe nur mit Mühe einige Trails gefunden.Es schien so, als ob da lange keiner mehr gefahren ist.... Sonst noch Trail´s um Segeberg bekannt (außer Kagelsberg und Stipsdorf ? Gerne auch per PN an mich...


----------



## Timmö__ (1. April 2019)

Jonisator schrieb:


> Moin,
> fährt noch jemand am Kagelsberg ? War dort am Wochende aber habe nur mit Mühe einige Trails gefunden.Es schien so, als ob da lange keiner mehr gefahren ist.... Sonst noch Trail´s um Segeberg bekannt (außer Kagelsberg und Stipsdorf ? Gerne auch per PN an mich...



In der Nähe von Segeberg wäre nur noch der Freeride Park North e.V.
Sprünge für jedes Fahrerlevel und Gäste sind immer willkommen


----------



## Jonisator (1. April 2019)

Kostet das Fahren auf dem Gelände etwas bzw ist das Privatgelände oder öffentlich ?


----------



## Timmö__ (2. April 2019)

Jonisator schrieb:


> Kostet das Fahren auf dem Gelände etwas bzw ist das Privatgelände oder öffentlich ?



Man sollte Vereinsmitglied sein. Man kann aber zwei mal "Probe" fahren in Anwesenheit eines Mitglieds.


----------



## Jonisator (2. April 2019)

Danke für die Info, melde mich ggf sobald ich mein Fully habe....


----------



## Sasheve (14. April 2019)

Wir würden auch gerne demnächst dann endlich mal mit unseren Kids vorbei kommen  Kann man einfach so kommen oder muss man sich da irgendwo melden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (15. April 2019)

Sasheve schrieb:


> Wir würden auch gerne demnächst dann endlich mal mit unseren Kids vorbei kommen  Kann man einfach so kommen oder muss man sich da irgendwo melden?



Am besten beim Vereinsvorstand melden.. der ist über FB oder über die Homepage erreichbar. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/312029706239244/?ref=bookmarks

https://www.freerideparknorth.de


----------

